# Colos near Carlisle, PA or Frederick MD



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The server farm that currently holds the TSG servers is closing its doors. So, we need to find them a new home. Does anyone know of a good colocation facilities around Carlisle, PA or Frederick, MD (or anywhere in between)?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I can get you a good one...I just can't remember the name. I'll get it by tomorrow. It is a newer company but I know a large group that uses them.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

This is one- http://www.broadbandlocators.com/colocation.php

I'll look for the other...Earth-something I think.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the reply! It looks like that one is a little too far away (Pittsburgh/Baltimore) for me. I have a lead on one in Frederick, but it'll be nice to have some alternatives!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

How much rackspace are you looking for (cabinet or cage or whatever you use)?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow, how soon before you're "out on the street"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A question. Is there any possibility that you could run TSG on one of the web hosting services? I suspect not, just wondered...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> A question. Is there any possibility that you could run TSG on one of the web hosting services?


Sure just get the $10 package...  The CPU and SQL limits would probably max out in about 1 day...

Guess TechGuy has a reason for wanting it close, I'd imagine moving the database and files for this site wouldn't be an easy task since it must be enormous. You can rent entire servers from a variety of hosts, last place I looked it was about $100 a month.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Servers like these don't cost $100/month.  It's actually been more cost effective for us to take care of our own servers rather than rent them. I tried moving to The Planet once (managed servers), but a week after they were supposed to be running they told me that they didn't enough space to put 5 servers in a LAN. A year later, I was glad we were running things ourselves and saving some money.

Anyway, we'll need about half a cabinet and we have 45 days to get out...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Someone here will probably know: http://webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=4191722
If you know how much bandwidth or power or anything else that might help.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Planet may have been what I was referring to...I'm still looking into it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Is this one too far away?

http://www.expedient.com/solutions/colocation.htm

It is the one I was referring to earlier.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Pittsburgh is about a 3 hour drive from here... I don't think that'll work. Maybe I just need to move. 

Dan (our Linux guy) also recommended Xecu.net, but they haven't gotten in touch with me yet. We'll see.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah that's one of the ones listed here
http://webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=4191722


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert, anyone reason why you're only showing PGH ones?    (He lives in PGH, I do too).

.....Might not not want to put them here, I think covert has an idea....    .....



You might have to get a colo in a larger city which will, of course, be farther away.
You have your own servers, as opposed to renting them, right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)




----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


>


Thats what I thought too.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry...I saw PA and I just starting naming companies that I knew. I figured that they would be close enough. I'll keep looking for you...


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> The server farm that currently holds the TSG servers is closing its doors. So, we need to find them a new home. Does anyone know of a good colocation facilities around Carlisle, PA or Frederick, MD (or anywhere in between)?


This one appears to have one in Hagerstown:http://www.cavtel.com/wholesale/

This one in Rising Sun, Md.:http://www.globix.com/network/

Here is a listing of available companies on a 13 page pdf:http://www.level3.com/userimages/dotcom/pdf/Metro_Connect_ Directory.PDF

The Globix also has listing for sites in PA but I'm not familiar enough with PA to know if they are near you.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Where are you seeing their datacenter locations? I just spent far too much time on the first two sites and came up empty.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> Where are you seeing their datacenter locations? I just spent far too much time on the first two sites and came up empty.


For cavtel, look at the map. Collocation are flagged at both Harrisonburg and Hagerstown.
See here: http://www.cavtel.com/graphics/wholesale/Cav Map-NetworkAssets2.pdf

A phone call might also be in order.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> Where are you seeing their datacenter locations? I just spent far too much time on the first two sites and came up empty.


See here:http://www.globix.com/network/colocation/All.Globix.pdf

You have to scroll down to see the various locations in PA. Again, maybe a phone call?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I wasn't able to reach anyone around lunch time, but will try again tomorrow. I never seem to have time during normal hours. I'll try some emails in the mean time.  Thanks!


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

TechGuy, what about housing the servers at your house and paying for a connection with extra upload bandwidth? I'm sure people here would be more then happy to help donate to pay the difference in your internet bill


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

computer_nut said:


> TechGuy, what about housing the servers at your house and paying for a connection with extra upload bandwidth? I'm sure people here would be more then happy to help donate to pay the difference in your internet bill


I don't think that would work...


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> I don't think that would work...


why not?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The quality of electricity and bandwidth in a real datacenter isn't really the same as what you get in your house.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Plus it's a controlled environment, security, maintenance, etc.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We're in the process of building a new location for my local computer business -- which will include new HVAC, security, etc. I wouldn't mind having them there, and even buying a generator down the road, but the cost of getting a decent connection will probably be HUGE. I'm getting some prices anyway.  Of course, the connections wouldn't be redundant as they would be in a datacenter, but if the price is right, it might be something to consider. I'm looking at all of the possibilities!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How is this effort going? I really don't want to see TSG disappear!


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

lol, sounds like my thread http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/521132-status-dc-move.html reminded you of this   ....hopefully we can get techguy to provide up to date details as they arrive in regards to this...kind of odd that this thread has just died with no more info...hope TSG hasn't just been put on the backburner to eventually die out after the 45 days are up at the current DC...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

computer_nut said:


> hope TSG hasn't just been put on the backburner to eventually die out after the 45 days are up at the current DC...


I know some people here who would probably give their life for TSG. 

Don't worry.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, really, just think of the other "STUFF" we could get done


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Yeah, really, just think of the other "STUFF" we could get done


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

yikes, so that means TSG only has around 23 more days to live


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Who knows, Mike could already have a place to put them.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

if only he'd keep us out of the dark...  who knows, maybe he chose some place like WHP which is absolutely horrid, just take NetBunch as an example (if their forums are still open at forums.netbunch.com take a look there and you'll see what WHP has done to the once great NetBunch)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike will pick a good colo, don't worry.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

one would hope...and at this point who knows?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Check out a company called Rackspace. They're in VA though, maybe a little far for you, but I know a large company that uses them.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Just replied over here for ya: http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/521132-status-dc-move.html


----------

